

Web Performance Tools - kjannis
https://css-tricks.com/performance-tools/

======
MichaelCrawford
I have an article on load generators that is quite popular:
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/web-application-
testi...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/web-application-testing/load-
generators.html)

I wrote it in response to a client who woke me out of bed at two in the
morning, demanding to know whether I had experience with a bunch of subtle
things having to do with locking.

Their ecommerce site came online "Just In Time For Christmas" yet despite
using a quarter million dollar sun ultrasparc server, fell over with a load of
just fifty users.

"Did you optimize your code with a profiler?"

"What's a profiler?"

"How about a load generator?" Perhaps you can see where I am going here.

"What kind of computers did your developers use to write your application?"

"They all have sun workstations, so they could be as productive as possible."

"Get them the very slowest computers that could possibly run your application.
That way performance problems are more readily apparent."

Their domain expired two years later.

